# Awesome blog if looking for job/issues



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

I just commented on someone's thread and thought I would share, if you are having work issues, interview help, cover letter etc.

Check out askamanager. org

She helps answer questions and gives great examples on how to deal with really almost anything


----------

